# Kräuterschnecke



## Bad Girl (30. Juni 2011)

Wer hat schon sowas gebaut und oder hat Erfahrungen damit??? Wäre für Tipps dankbar


----------



## Mulmig (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*

Hallo,

hier http://www.kraeuterei.de/shop/index.htm?haupt.htm gibt es eine erstklassige Anleitung.
Ich kann Dich nur vor Gabionen warnen: man hat sie bereits weidlich satt im Garten...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## Bad Girl (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*

Die hab ich schon gefunden. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## klaus.ebert (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*

hi badgirl,
könnte dir unserem vom ogv obst und gartenbauverein gerne fotografieren.
wenn du willst?

vg

klaus

btw.
wie is dass nun mit der seerose, hab ich was falsch gemacht. bin neu hier.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*

hallo bad girl 

hier einige fotos meiner kräuterspirale von mitte-ende mai. inzwischen sind die bewohner deutlich größer, aber das hier sind die aktuellsten fotos, die ich habe...leider kann ich sie aufgrund der größe nicht direkt einfügen, also bitte anklicken:

http://www.it-service-petershagen.de/fotos/2011/mai_20_kraeuter_2.jpg
http://www.it-service-petershagen.de/fotos/2011/mai_20_kraeuter_1.jpg

frisch gemulcht:

http://www.it-service-petershagen.de/fotos/2011/mai_30_kraeuter_01.jpg
http://www.it-service-petershagen.de/fotos/2011/mai_30_kraeuter_02.jpg

gebaut haben wir unsere kräuterspirale 2008, sie erlebt also jetzt ihren 4. sommer und wir sind sehr zufrieden damit!.


----------



## Bad Girl (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*

Hast du keinen kleinen Miniteich am unteren Ende? In allen Anleitungen steht da gehört einer hin. Mit was hast du da gemulcht?


----------



## Christine (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*

Hi,

ein paar Kräuterschnecken:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15410
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21104

Ein paar Tips:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27396/?q=kr%E4uterspirale

Wenn Du Kräuterspirale in der Suche eingibst kommt noch mehr, aber meistens nur einzelne Fotos....

Und die Anleitung von "mein schöner garten" ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*





Bad Girl schrieb:


> Hast du keinen kleinen Miniteich am unteren Ende? In allen Anleitungen steht da gehört einer hin. Mit was hast du da gemulcht?




doch, habe ich. allerdings ist die __ brunnenkresse inzwischen so groß, dass man den kaum noch sieht.  ich hab aber auch noch nen älteres foto gefunden, da sieht man ihn besser: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/4hd8-7t.jpg

gemulcht hab ich in dem fall mit sägespänen. war nen versuch "im kleinen", ob die sich auch als mulchmaterial für größere flächen eignen.


----------



## Mulmig (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Kräuterschnecke*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> gebaut haben wir unsere kräuterspirale 2008, sie erlebt also jetzt ihren 4. sommer und wir sind sehr zufrieden damit!.



WOW, was ist das denn für ein toller Garten. Heidewitzka.... Kompliment.
Und alte Ziegel sind auch sehr schön....

Liebe Grüße,
Anna

P.S. Von was hat diese Forumsgemeinschaft eigentlich KEINE Ahnung? ....schon cool!


----------

